

Tesla Wins Back The Right To Sell Direct To Consumers In New Jersey - seek
http://www.torquenews.com/2250/new-jersey-will-allow-tesla-sell-direct-eventually-it-might-not-matter

======
lnlyplnt
I don't understand why this needs to be limited to Zero-Emissions vehicles.
Any new car manufacturer will have difficulty implementing the dealer model.

